# Fix Play Store Issues after DPI change



## Leandros (Feb 6, 2012)

I set the DPI from my N7 to 180 and turned tablet ui on. 
I exactly followed the instructions from AOKP to change the DPI, a short time period is the Play Store normal, but for example right now the store don't show me all applications.

Is there a way to fix?


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

In the latest updates theres an option for force tablet ui in rom control and I think it keeps it from that issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Leandros (Feb 6, 2012)

I use forced tablet Ui. But it's way better with also a dpi hack down to 180. 
This market issue is so freaking annoying, why does it prevent me from shopping?


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Have u had to restart or turn of ur device at all since ur market was working properly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, going through ROM Control only changes the DPI, it doesn't implement any fixes for the market. Try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1839871


----------



## Threatcon (Jan 7, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32688930&postcount=498


----------



## Leandros (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

